# 1 Gallon tank



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

i won a raffle contest at work earlier today and my prize was an aquatic gardens 1 gallong aquarium..... what kind of fish can i put in there other than a betta?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

LOL try a Puffer


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

LaZy said:


> LOL try a Puffer


 haha my options are limited.... how about some guppies? or neon tetras.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

2 Guppies lol

Maybe some ghost shrimp


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

a few noens would probally be your best bet


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

get a pair of Very Nice looking Guppies


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

my co worker has a convict in his...... is that possible?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

$115 in aquabid reserve price not met

nice eh


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

you gotta be kidding me... me a guy with piranhas going to freaking guppies... i'd rather stick with the betta.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

ahhahaha LOL


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

use it as a FEEDER tank bro


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

blueprint said:


> you gotta be kidding me... me a guy with piranhas going to freaking guppies... i'd rather stick with the betta.


 Hahahaha


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Put some feeder guppies and feeder shrimp in it, both of them stay small and you can always use them as fish snacks.

Are just go with the betta.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

f*ck it, beta it is....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

blueprint said:


> f*ck it, beta it is....


I thought you would pick the betta.


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

blueprint said:


> f*ck it, beta it is....


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

You could always make it slightly brackish and put bumblebee gobies in it!


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Fruitbat said:


> You could always make it slightly brackish and put bumblebee gobies in it!


 i want to keep it as low maintenance as i can since it's going to be at work at all times.


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Hell....with bumblebee gobies you could get away with adding a spoon of aquarium salt to the gallon of water and they'd be happy! That's not exactly high maintenance and they sure are cool-looking fish! They'll live in pure fresh water as well but they won't be quite as happy.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

blueprint said:


> f*ck it, beta it is....


 good choice... 1 gallon doesnt give you much to work with


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya a betta or some guppys would be your best bet. or you could try a male misquito fish


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

ya, betta or mosqioto(sp?) fish


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

i have no clue what that tank is i would like to see pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

picture a 1 gallon bottle shaped like a fish tank. im sure your imagination can handle picturing a one gallon fish tank dawg.

I saw go with guppies and they'll mate and mate and mate and youll have feeders, unless you have nothing that would eat them.

In that case i'd say go with some sort of crab or lobster, get a bunch of teeny crabs


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

get a snail.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

apple snail


----------



## spikythefish (Apr 14, 2004)

blueprint said:


> my co worker has a convict in his...... is that possible?





















































cant keep a con in a 1 gal they get longer than my 1 gallon tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no convict


----------



## Aqualung (Jul 20, 2003)

theres a species of betta that has been available that looks like a miniature snakehead, very cool


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Aqualung said:


> theres a species of betta that has been available that looks like a miniature snakehead, very cool


 snakehead fighter? or something along that line.. anyone know where to get one?? i've been lookin


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

well, the fawking betta died today.....

going to the store and buying some neon tetras... that betta was lame.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

get a turtle LOL or Gold Fish


----------



## SerraNBAPygo (Jun 8, 2004)

try some african dwarf frogs their pretty cool.


----------

